# Lc Koolau Seagulls 'Volcano Queen' AM/AOS x Slc Golden Treat 'SVO'



## Greenpaph (Feb 26, 2007)

Currently in bloom. I obtained from Sunset Valley Orchids last year.


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2007)

Great sunset colors! I really like that one.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 26, 2007)

I agree with Heather!! NICE ONE!!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2007)

One word: intense!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 27, 2007)

great colors


----------

